# Is it safe to dye my hair?



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi there, I am 4 weeks pregnant and am going to an important do a week on Saturday. Is it safe to dye my hair. Didnt want to during IVF treatment ... but now the grey is really beginning to show!!! Feel awful for being so vain. If it is not safe it is no bother at all.


Thanks 


Noodles1


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Let your hairdresser know and they will use a method that is safe in pregnancy. Foils are often used, and don't go to the very route of your hair,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

will do -thanks so much for the reply!   xx


----------

